# Touching Up Wood Doors/Trim



## jcdkemp (Oct 12, 2011)

After 16 years, the wood trim in my house looks pretty scuffed up in places, particularly in my boys' bedrooms. I took matching stain and wiped over the scratches/mars on the trim/doors and that really made an improvement. However, now when the light hits the wood, particularly the doors, I can see the wipe marks where I applied the stain, which is an area larger than the original scratch/mar. It is a dull spot on the sheen of the wood finish, despite the fact that I wiped each spot down with a clean rag after applying the stain.

Any suggestions on how I can easily remove these spots?


----------



## Ishande (Nov 11, 2011)

So you are saying that the spots are darker then?


----------

